# Can you cross breed Antaresia Childreni with a Antaresia Maculosa?



## Ned_fisch (Apr 19, 2008)

I want to breed Children's pythons but i can never find a 2 year old female, but i can always seem to find a 2 or 2 and a half year old Spotted python. Is it alright to cross breed them or is it a bad idea.
If anyone knows of any 2 year old or just over 2 year old python of these species in this topic, please tell me.

Thanks.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 19, 2008)

*Trouser *- Do a search on cross breeding...you are about to wish you had have done this PRIOR to posting this thread...


----------



## liasis (Apr 19, 2008)

hi trouser just imo no you shouldent cross breed but im sure they would work if you tried but dont do it for the love of god man dont do it lol


----------



## Hetty (Apr 19, 2008)

You can cross breed them but it's a bad idea. You won't be able to sell any of the hatchlings, hybrids are frowned upon.

If you can't find an older Childreni female buy a hatchling and raise it.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 19, 2008)

Well yeah i wont bother.


----------



## beeman (Apr 19, 2008)

no its not ok to xross breed them, DONT DO IT!!!!!!
we dont need more mongrel pythons on the market, keep your eyes open and 
you will find a female childreni of suitable age


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 19, 2008)

I think it was a very responsible thing for you to ask before you tried. You are very mature for your age, and your grammar is excellent


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 19, 2008)

Keep an eye on the 'For sale' section of this website and on Herptrader. The right girl will eventually come up and your pure bred hatchlings will be easy to sell. At the moment everyone is selling hatchlings, but later in the year they will be getting rid of excess stock and you will be able to pick up a girl then. It's hard to be patient when they are such great animals, but it's worth it!


----------



## Aslan (Apr 19, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Well yeah i wont bother.


 
Great decision - you won't regret it...


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 19, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> I want to breed Children's pythons but i can never find a 2 year old female, but i can always seem to find a 2 or 2 and a half year old Spotted python. Is it alright to cross breed them or is it a bad idea.
> If anyone knows of any 2 year old or just over 2 year old python of these species in this topic, please tell me.
> 
> Thanks.



In addition to the reasons that others have mentioned, cross-breeding is against the conditions of the Queensland licence.

There are a few yearling female Children's pythons around:

http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/ahc/search.php?sciName=childreni&action=For+Sale


Stewart


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 19, 2008)

I've looked around quite alot, i'll keep an a eye on for sale and herp trader.
Would be alright to get a Children's python from early last year to breed?
I have a male at the moment, he is about 15 months old. 
Would it be right to breed a female 1 year or 2 years younger
then the male?
Thanks for the comment Spilota


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 19, 2008)

The size is more important than the age. The female needs to be grown up and have enough weight. Usually 3 years old will do. Once they are adults they don't grow much. On the Herpshop site there is some info about breeding Antaresia (a fact sheet). Have a read of that and of Doc Rock's articles on the SXR site.


----------



## Jen (Apr 19, 2008)

Isn't it illegal to knowingly crossbreed? This is a serious question, I think i read it on here but may be confused.....again


----------



## Kenshin (Apr 19, 2008)

your after a vary commonly kept and traded species of python just post wanted adds with your contact details you will be able to get what your after


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 19, 2008)

I have discovered that my boy is a Spotted, not a Children's python.

Check this out. Antaresia - Keep apart childreni and maculosa hatchlings


----------



## beeman (Apr 19, 2008)

From the pics you have posted of your python lately i would have to disagree
and say you have a childreni not a spotted. The pattern is faded and a spotteds pattern
is more pronounced


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 19, 2008)

Them pictures that i last posted, he was getting ready to shed.....


----------



## beeman (Apr 19, 2008)

Faded or not its still a childreni!


----------



## gman78 (Apr 19, 2008)

Don't cross breed. You'll find what you're looking for.
Good luck


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 20, 2008)

beeman said:


> Faded or not its still a childreni!


 
Maybe, maybe not. I'll wait and see untill his older, see if his patterns fade....
And seriouly how would you know, the picture quality could of had something to do with it.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll post a pic of his head through the day, and then you can figure it out beeman.


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 20, 2008)

If you get an older Female - 3 to 5 yrs , then you wont have to wait as long to breed . The male can be younger and smaller than the female . Goodluck .


----------



## Whisper2 (Apr 20, 2008)

mmm dont cross breed, goodluck with it though : )


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 20, 2008)

Here are the pics Beeman.







know round scale is there......


----------



## beeman (Apr 20, 2008)

Very interesting, as the fact still remains that you have a childreni and not a maculosus!
none of our childreni display this round scale that you are going on about and we have
quite a few breeding pairs to compare against, our maccies dont and once again we have quite a few pairs to compare against.


----------



## Elapid_Boy (Apr 20, 2008)

deffinate A.childreni


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 20, 2008)

I just checked some of my A.childreni that were wild caught in Katherine - some of them have the small scale near the prefrontals, some of them don't. Therefore it is NOT a definitive identification tool.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 20, 2008)

Maybe i was wrong. Sorry.
But yeah i'll wait and see if he fades.....


----------



## dragon lady (Apr 20, 2008)

trouser_snake6.....you live in Brisbane...so does Jonno from ERD... 
pm him,he is a nice bloke....he may be able to tell its species for certain with a visit...
also you will be able to ask questions that are easier in person
he has a very good reputation...i hope he can help you!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Dragon lady


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 21, 2008)

i reckon you got a children's python! my katherine ones look like that, sort of!

jonno from ERD, WOO, hi 5...katherine are the coolest!!!!

anyway i reckon you have a childreni because my macs look nothing like your one even when they were about to shed.

Luke


----------



## Clarky (Apr 21, 2008)

yea childreni for sure...


----------



## gman78 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm with childreni too.
Looks exactly like mine


----------



## tfor2 (Apr 21, 2008)

If you dont want to spend the time looking through the for sale threads, just keep posting in the wanted ads sections, everyone reads them and they will contact you if they have something you are looking for, then its just picking the one that you want.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 21, 2008)

Aight well yeah, i was wrong, i got lil over exciting after seeing the pics and the other info.
Sorry fellow APS members for being such and idiot.


----------



## herptrader (Apr 21, 2008)

You may wish to consider a wanted add on the Herp Trader.

These can work well for older pythons, particularly when you are looking to set up breeding pairs etc.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks.
Im getting a female but i gotta wait after the 10th of may. My sisters wedding is on that day, i may be able to get it a few weeks after. but im still looking, i'll put and ad in on the 11th.


----------

